
Ask HN: What's the best API documentation you've ever seen? - jpswade
What works best for you?
======
danso
The formatting and styling is a little dated and claustrophobic, but I always
liked how thoroughly (with plentiful links to convenient test examples and a
dev console) the New York Times documented their APIs:
[http://developer.nytimes.com/docs/congress_api](http://developer.nytimes.com/docs/congress_api)

------
anaphor
Does language documentation count? If so, [http://docs.racket-
lang.org/](http://docs.racket-lang.org/) is probably as good as it gets.

------
gfreeman
I've always found Qt's docs very usable: [http://qt-
project.org/doc/qt-5.1/qtwidgets/qmainwindow.html](http://qt-
project.org/doc/qt-5.1/qtwidgets/qmainwindow.html)

Also, although not an API, the diagrams in the SQLite docs are extremely
helpful in structuring statements:
[http://www.sqlite.org/lang_createtable.html](http://www.sqlite.org/lang_createtable.html)

------
yogo
I like the way the Stripe documentation is done. I've seen other tools/libs
use a similar format but I'm not sure what the underlying doc generator is.

------
Navarr
In PHP I generally use a framework called Yii. Their documentation is amazing:
[http://www.yiiframework.com/doc/api/1.1/CActiveDataProvider](http://www.yiiframework.com/doc/api/1.1/CActiveDataProvider)

------
jpswade
[http://developer.klout.com/io-docs](http://developer.klout.com/io-docs)

------
6thSigma
I think Parse has really great documentation.

------
tsl_hacker
stripe docs

